# תארח



## Ali Smith

שלום

Someone texted me the following:

והנני בחור רווק ורציתי לשאול האם יהיה ניתן למצוא לי משפחה שתארח אותי לשישי שבת

Does תארח mean "she (the family) will feed"? If so, is it pronounced te'erakh?

אני מודה לכם מאוד


----------



## slus

Te'areakh = will host from אורח.
BTW the text is very archaic, like in old books.


----------



## Ali Smith

Oh, so it's from pi'el and not qal?
What makes the text sound archaic?


----------



## slus

הנני
בחור
האם
ניתן


----------



## amikama

It's not archaic. The guy tried to write in formal Hebrew.


----------



## bazq

Ali Smith said:


> Oh, so it's from pi'el and not qal?
> What makes the text sound archaic?



Yes it's pi'el.  hi 'erkha - hi te'areakh
But I would have to disagree with slus on this one. Only the הנני instead of אני gives it an "archaic tone". Without it the sentence is just the formal MH you'd expect between strangers.


----------



## Ali Smith

bazq: Thanks, but I don't understand why the future tense isn't _te'arakh_. Why is it _te'are'akh_? I mean, the future from שילח _shilakh_ (past tense of _leshale'akh_ "to expel, to send out, to allow someone to go") is teshalakh, not teshale'akh, isn't it?


----------



## bazq

Ali Smith said:


> bazq: Thanks, but I don't understand why the future tense isn't _te'arakh_. Why is it _te'are'akh_? I mean, the future from שילח _shilakh_ (past tense of _leshale'akh_ "to expel, to send out, to allow someone to go") is teshalakh, not teshale'akh, isn't it?



Oh te'arakh is correct of course, it's just that most people use te'areakh.
You can hear te'arakh in formal registers.


----------



## Ali Smith

Thanks. By the way, I just checked my textbook. It seems I was wrong about the infinitive of this verb. It's pronounced le'arakh, not le'are'akh, just like the infinitive of shilakh (to let go), which is leshalakh, not leshale'akh.


----------



## utopia

Well, according to verb conjugation boards of the Hebrew Academy the infinitive only LEAREAKH.


----------

